# Trenton, N.J. - M Sr. (R/B) and F Sr. (Sable)



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

http://cnj.craigslist.org/pet/778579650.html


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

I WAS WITH THEM..THEY ARE TERRIFIC the red/black is a male and the sable is a more petite female...


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

Please..i know we have a lot of folks in the east coast on this board...i pray for these dogs the male was so regla looking and the poor girl wouldn;t even lift her head..i know i don;t have to tell folks how they are we all know..i am trying all i can do...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

these two regal animals need help NOW!!!! they were picked up as strays and both have lovely personalities..PLEASE HELP THEM!! location--Trenton Animal Shelter 6099893254 ask for Miriam she is great!!please someone..


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

How sad. At this time in their life, all they want is a comfy bed and some security and love. I hope the poor things find that.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

Do we know the age?


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

8-10 at least..maybe younger..i can do more of an evaluation i hope they don;t get lost in a shuffle...


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

bump


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*








Will cross post for them!! How long do they have?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

More information would definitely help. Also regarding their general health.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

Please use the Urgent Title Format when starting a new thread.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

i do what i can being disabled..and all i get is berated everytime i post...and these are caps---NO ONE HERE IS INTERESTED IN HELPING ME...ONLY IF I WRITE IN CAPS??? THATS WHAT THIS BOARD IS ABOUT??? SAD ...VERY SAD


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

I talked to the shelter.
They came in separately and were strays so little is known about them. They seem to be OK with other dogs.
The male is probablty the older one, maybe 7-8, the female is younger. They don't seem to have obvious health problems.
The shelter is very full so they are urgent. The female is available now, the male will be available tomorrow.

Can someone in the area evaluate them?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*



> Quote: i do what i can being disabled..and all i get is berated everytime i post...


I am sorry if you took my request on this thread as berating you.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

thank you rebel...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

I think we should close this thread and start a thread for each dog. It gets WAY too confusing where there are multiple dogs on a thread "UNLESS" they have to be pulled/rescued together.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

Good idea Val! And 9071 I read your post a few days ago asking someone to email you immediately which I did (I'm thinking it was about these two), in fact I emailed you twice asking what I could do to help. When I didn't hear back from you I sent you a PM. I never did hear back from you, so I don't think your statement is fair-the Mods are just trying to keep the boards consistant so we can all use them.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

as i said please email me directly as i can't get on the board most of the time...i can send that to you if you like close all the treads then you are the bosses


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

as i said please email me directly as i can't get on the board most of the time...i can send that to you if you like close all the treads then you are the bosses


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

can someone do this for them please??


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

These two could really use a break...poor things...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

oh dear, they look like they've really lacked even the most basic care. 9071, thank you for all you do for the dogs, take care, and remember if we squabble between each other the dogs are the ones who lose. it's demanding and draining work and we have to have a thick skin. i think all the mod meant was that possibly the dogs should each have their own thread to make help for each of them possibly more available. they sure do need help.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

I second that! Too confusiing with two dogs unless they are really bonded and need to go together!


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

no they were seperated...


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

no they were seperated...


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

sorry for duplicate post


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

and each needs his/her own thread.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: 2 VERY URGENT IN KILL SHELTER TRENTON N.J.*

The males thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=757254&page=1#Post757254

The Females Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=757256&page=0#Post757256


----------

